

Ask HN: Can you use Amazon gift certificates for AWS? - rnirnber

I was just wondering...in case I get a gift cert. for christmas this year :D
======
aaronbrethorst
LMGTFY:
[https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=can+i+u...](https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=can+i+use+amazon+gift+cards+on+aws&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

3rd result, from Quora: "NO"

